# Anyone got a 3lb Chi and a 6lb Chi?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking at the weight growth charts, Luna may be 6lbs fully grown (Pixie 3-3 1/2 lb)
Just wondering if anyone had 2 of their Chi's at 3 and 6lb could post a photo of them together?  Id love to see the difference I have no expierience with Chi sizes and cant imagine if thats a big difference or hardly noticible.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

No 3 pounders here but here is a pic I snapped the other day of a few of my pups. Mari & Maxie (2 left) are both around 4.5lbs. Milo & Matilda (2 right) are 7 & 8lbs. So there is a difference...but not huge really. Saying that it all depends on body structure. Milo & Matilda appear to be the same size...but there is 1lb difference (more actually as Matilda is just under 7lbs & Milo just over 8lbs) so there are lots of factors that play into what different weights LOOK like....if that makes sense.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Ha awww what a great photo! :hello1:
Yeah thats what I was wondering, as with humans - 2 people can be the same weight but depending on their body structure can look totally different. 
Really interesting to see weights/heights can vary with Chi's I never knew they were so varied


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Blondie87 (Codi) does and they are litter mates!! Check out some of her posts. She posts really good pictures of her girls and it is easy to see the size difference. 

Mine are 3.6 lbs. and 3.7 lbs. and they look VERY different body wise. One is tall, long and thin, the other a bit shorter and fuller. I have often commented that body type makes a real difference. Especially when it is in such a small breed like ours.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

I think just like people weight can be deceiving. 
My chiweenie, is 4lbs and looks so tiny, my chi, is also 4lbs and has this thick neck, she's very blocky. You would never guess they are the same weight. 

Same thing with me. When I was dancing (ballet when I was young) I weighed 155lbs and only wore a size 1. Everyone was always shocked at my weight, but I just carry well. I wont even say what I weigh now, I'd be embarrassed. ha ha.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

MChis said:


> No 3 pounders here but here is a pic I snapped the other day of a few of my pups. Mari & Maxie (2 left) are both around 4.5lbs. Milo & Matilda (2 right) are 7 & 8lbs. So there is a difference...but not huge really. Saying that it all depends on body structure. Milo & Matilda appear to be the same size...but there is 1lb difference (more actually as Matilda is just under 7lbs & Milo just over 8lbs) so there are lots of factors that play into what different weights LOOK like....if that makes sense.


Matilda looks so much like my Audrey Lyn. They have the same lean structure but Audrey is only 4 pounds 5ounces.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have one that is almost 3 pounds and one that is almost 6 pounds. (Ignore the dirty floor, I've been so busy lately, I haven't swept it up yet.)
Twiggy and Delilah


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine start at almost 2 lbs. to a lil over 4 lbs. You can see a size difference in all of them based on their weight. Jade being the smallest, next Gia, then Lexie, then Chance.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion weighs 6 lbs, Penny weighs about 4. Penny is very stocky, so she is heavier than she looks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tried to find some pics to help show the difference in my guys sizes. 

Anyway, Lexie & Chance's size difference is mostly just him being fuller than her. He is only a hair taller, and a hair longer. You could see better without them having clothes on, but I can't find any pics of them standing right next to each other like this other than this one. I have to surf through like 5,000 pics. :lol:

Lexie weighs about 3 lbs. 9 to 10 oz., Chance weighs about 4 lbs. 3 to 4 oz. 










Gia was looking down in this pic, so again, not the best pic to tell the size difference, but the first one I came across of them side by side. 

Gia weighs 3 lbs. 4 oz., Jade weighs 1 lb. 14 oz.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Aww wow great to see the photo comparisons 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

my bailey is 4mths n is 2lbs rite now.he'll prob b about 3lbs.2 of my other chis r 7-9lbs.they get along well-bailey will even try to overpower the others.in my avatar pic u can c bailey(smooth coat blue w/tan points)snuggling w/an 8wk old(emily).they all have their places in the pack so theres usually no probs


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

These are my girls. Left to Right: Butter, Britney, Baylee










Height wise the list is Butter, Baylee Britney (tallest to shortest)
Weight wise however it is Britney, Butter, Baylee. (heaviest to lightest)

Last weigh in:
Britney was 5 lbs 5 ounces
Butter 4 lbs 5 ounces
Baylee 3 lbs 4 ounces


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

im got at 3.3lb s/c and a 6.6lb l/c. i've tried to get some photos but not sure how helpful they will be, as the chis arnt co-operating at the moment.thier both 16 months.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is 2.75 lbs she is 20 weeks in this picture.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls are 3.6 lbs and 7 lbs now. Here are some pics of them, not sure their weights at all of the pics tho, most about 3.5 and 6.5, Bella recently gained her weight after her spay.










































































Here's a good one.. Bella and Izzie have the pink collars on, and the chubby one is my sisters 6.8 lb Chi. So Izzie is 3.6 lbs here, and Bella is 7 lbs.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

My Sparkles is 2 pounds 13 oz. My pup Chanel is only1 pound, 13, oz. You can tell the difference. I just got out of the hospital friday but promise to atempt to post summer pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I haven't had a 3 pounder since Boss was a puppy lol. Boss is currently 5lb. and Prissy (chi/pug) is 4lb. So she is going to be large compared to him.


----------

